# "Das Erste und Letzte"; Etrich Taube and Fokker E V.



## nuuumannn (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi Guys, my latest walkaround subjects are the above mentioned warbirds.





Taube 01




Taube 29




Taube 31




E V 06




E V 46




E V 53

Link to more here: Warbirds | Warbirds Walkaround

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 13, 2018)

Excellent!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2018)

Lovely shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 13, 2018)

NIce!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 13, 2018)

Excellent stuff and my goodness I need one of those wooden props hanging on the wall, they are gorgeous.
Excellent pics, thanks for posting.

Cheers,
Jeff


----------

